# It seems that most rescues come from OHIO?



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like the majority of rescues seem to be in Ohio, my question is why?
off course this is not scientific, but it looks like a lot of rescues come from Ohio
Any thoughts?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw a few Cali ones.

At my shelter we have been getting alot GSDs lately.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't really say why... But it is for sure the truth. If your looking for a GSD Ohio is the place to be.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Always has been that way at least since I got my first GSD who surprisingly came from a shelter in Indiana - he was posted on this board. I worked at the Dayton Humane Society and it was me who usually fostered alot of the GSDs we got in there and we did get several. I've pulled GSDs from quite a few shelters all over Ohio. Just a couple months ago I was at the Cincinnati SPCA and they had 5 GSDs - all purebred. I haven't figured out why because the paper doesn't usually have that many ads for GSD puppies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't those rescues pull from shelters in other states/transport back to them? That is my assumption. 
MI only has one GSD rescue that I know of, doesn't actively pull from shelters unless they have enough to foster(always short supply).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is BS. I think that there are a lot of people actively rescuing and posting dogs that land in Ohio's shelters, not so much that we have more dogs in shelters. 

Our economy sucks here with no jobs, foreclosures and the lot, and people are probably finding it difficult to relocate with their sheps for jobs, or back in with family. 

But I really think that the reason that you are SEEING a lot of sheps from Ohio in the rescue section is because our people are out there doing a good job of getting them listed and viewed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is the word "rescue" meaning, organized rescues or GSD's in shelters? I guess I took this thread the wrong way...the title should have said GSD's in OH shelters. A "rescue" to me is one that is pulled by a rescue and adopted out. A shelter dog is just that...until it is hopefully adopted. 
"Rescue" makes it sound as if the dog is safe.
MI's economy is pretty bad too, and there aren't many GSD's in shelters, if they are, they get adopted out or pulled pretty quick. Usually if they get put down it is because of their temperament(which unfortunately is not assessed correctly in that environment)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have checked our shelter from time to time, and generally, all but the worst tempered GSDs have a hold on them for rescue. So, you cannot really just go down to the pound and get a GSD, not here in this county. Most of them are designated for rescues. 

So, if you have all the shelters, working with the rescues and holding on to GSDs, for whatever reason, whether to make a better placement, or for an unreputable shelter to make money on, then more dogs than ordinary WILL be in rescues, because people who MIGHT adopt them from the pound cannot. They MUST go through rescue or a breeder, or travel to a shelter who is not working as closely with rescues.


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Is the word "rescue" meaning, organized rescues or GSD's in shelters? I guess I took this thread the wrong way...the title should have said GSD's in OH shelters.
> Yes you are right, thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think Georgia has more.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

OH, GA, TN, NC, SC, WVA, KY...

They are everywhere. It depends on who is posting them.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I know that I no longer post any from around here. 
I mean, I have one now... nice dog found as a stray. Attractive, vaccinated, microchipped, neutered, treated for heartworms. And I can not find him a home.

There are just too many, and "breeders" with puppies right and left. Litters of pb puppies going for $50 and up.
Yep, imo, Ga has plenty!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> OH, GA, TN, NC, SC, WVA, KY...
> 
> They are everywhere. It depends on who is posting them.


Second. 
LA, NM, OK, AZ, and other Southern states, the shelters are full, but dogs get rarely posted on this board.

The further North a dog is located, the better its chances to get into an out of state rescue in the Northern states, where roaming laws get more enforced and s/n for pet dogs has kicked in more. It takes more logistics and often more money to bring a dog from AZ compared to one from OH to upstate NY or WS. 

Shelters often are eager to quickly place their GSDs into rescue b/c GSDs and other herding breeds don't kennel well under the primitive conditions of most US pounds that were built as mere holding facilities for a few days until the dogs were to be killed. If GSD (mixes) don't go to rescue, many get killed at or shortly after the end of the holding period, so you rarely get to see them stay long at shelters. 

Even in pounds with volunteer and enrichment programs, the GSDs and similar, large dogs often deteriorate quickly. For GSDs, deterioration usually means barrier aggression and incessant pacing, more rarely quiet withdrawal and depression.

There are few volunteers who feel comfortable handling or are capable of safely handling large dogs, especially untrained ones of unknown background. So GSD (mixes) often don't get the volunteer help that smaller, softer dogs get.

****Please volunteer at your local shelter - most are desperate for volunteers with training and GSD experience!**** 

Walk dogs, teach them basic manners (for shelter dogs, clicker training works well as you get quick results and it transfers well, but it doesn't have to be clicker), so that they last longer and become more adoptable. 

"I am only one, but still I am one. I cannot do everything, but still I can do something;
and because I cannot do everything, I will not refuse to do something that I can do."
~Edward Everett Hale

Sarah


----------

